# How are private colleges, SRM, Manipal, Amity, VIT etc



## @vi (Mar 12, 2012)

Guys how are these private colleges for Mtech Programmes ? Know anyone studying there ? 

Thank you !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 12, 2012)

SRM > VIT > Manipal = Amity

Have friends in all 4 of them, in B.Tech.


----------



## @vi (Mar 12, 2012)

^Thanks for replying 

Any idea about MTech ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 12, 2012)

For Mtech
IIT>BITS>IIIT>whatever other colleges


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 13, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> For Mtech
> IIT>BITS>IIIT>whatever other colleges



it would be 

IISc>IIT>BITS>NIT>whatever other colleges

I dunno IIIT can be compared like that since it has only few areas of research compared to other colleges


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 11, 2012)

3 years back there was a list published in telegraph india about 44 colleges which were blacklisted by government for poor quality of education .except manipal all three of them were there in that list .

if you want i can give you that link.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ post the link as soon as possible buddy..
this forum is open to all news..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

Manipal >>> VIT > SRM


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 12, 2012)

here is the link buddy
The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Pioneer varsity on unfit list

Open the image which is given in the article.

Read the article .It has some good advice on colleges.There are other stories too on telegraph india related to colleges.


----------



## ritvij (Jul 12, 2012)

guys i took admission in srm this year!.. have a month to left.. shall i take admission there or go for galgotias or drop?


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 12, 2012)

> guys i took admission in srm this year!.. have a month to left.. shall i take admission there or go for galgotias or drop?



don't drop until you are sure you can put your efforts during the drop out year.

and the comparison between two private universities is not a reasonable thing to do.

Its like comparing between a thief and a super thief .

almost all private colleges suck .

Why they attract students is because of placements. Better placements means better students .so this should be the sole formula for comparison . Compare between their placement record ,focus on average placement rate and average placement package and then choose accordingly.


----------



## ritvij (Jul 12, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> don't drop until you are sure you can put your efforts during the drop out year.
> 
> and the comparison between two private universities is not a reasonable thing to do.
> 
> ...



drop was the last option..
i am getting BBD lucknow from UPTU.. studies are almost same in all private colleges.. equating to null!
srm gets the best vote for placements.. so IMO; SRM>>Galgotia.
sorry for the bump.. but any inputs on these two univs are welcome~~


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess SRM would be better.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 14, 2012)

> srm gets the best vote for placements.. so IMO; SRM>>Galgotia.



you can't be sure 

ask any student who is in SRM . i accept that good and large number of companies visit SRM but  competition/seat is also very very high .

i would suggest you to discuss it privately with any student of SRM.Don't rush just take your time.


----------



## ritvij (Jul 14, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> you can't be sure
> 
> ask any student who is in SRM . i accept that good and large number of companies visit SRM but  competition/seat is also very very high .
> 
> i would suggest you to discuss it privately with any student of SRM.Don't rush just take your time.



i talked to jatin.. a tdf member.. studying in SRM and he recommended it for cse as the placements are superb..


----------



## Gollum (Jul 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Manipal >>> VIT > SRM



Are you from manipal?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2012)

Gollum said:


> Are you from manipal?



No.

...


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 14, 2012)

> i talked to jatin.. a tdf member.. studying in SRM and he recommended it for cse as the placements are superb..



did you ask him what was the average package offered  ?


----------



## ritvij (Jul 14, 2012)

^yep.. aprpox 5-6 lakhs..


----------



## Anish (Jul 15, 2012)

Joined VIT last week 

IMO, BITS (Pilani campus) > VIT (vellore campus) > Manipal


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 15, 2012)

> yep.. aprpox 5-6 lakhs..



i don't think so 
3215 students sit for the placement .(see the competition).

Tcs recruited approx 1200,accenture recruited approx 900 and wipro recruited 300 
Total = 2400 (approx)
This shows that major placement was in blood sucking companies or better knows as body shopping companies . their package is not more then 3 lakh .

No doubt placement rate is good.

No data is available for non placed students . 

I hope you are understanding what i am trying to say . 

But do not worry if you believe you can beat the competition since there are good opportunities  too but only if you can beat the competition .



> Joined VIT last week



do you like  overpopulated places ?

IMO, BITS (Pilani campus) >>>>>>>>> VIT (vellore campus) >=<  Manipal


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 16, 2012)

ritvij said:


> ^yep.. aprpox 5-6 lakhs..


that's higher than nit warangal trichy surathkal and bit mesra 
is that even possible...


----------



## ritvij (Jul 16, 2012)

^can be possible buddy.. all its placements are done from the chennai campus! they pay the companies to visit their campuses.. a guy got 50l from microsoft from chennai campus!


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 16, 2012)

> a guy got 50l from microsoft from chennai campus!



some correction needed buddy

Actual package is 16 lakh In india .This offer is for working in foreign countries.

And don't think that they paid ms to come to their college .It is total bullshit.Ms conduct off campus  to select students from private colleges & universities . So it is the student who got the placement .No role of SRM.


----------



## ritvij (Jul 16, 2012)

thnx a lot buddy!.. i didn't know all that behind the scenes stuff!
so shall i take srm??


----------



## way2jatin (Jul 16, 2012)

^ the market is slow right now and all the colleges be it govt or private are having an average placement stats so the companies didnt offer much salary . Ultimaltely is ur result in college and the performance in the intervew that matters.


----------



## ritvij (Jul 16, 2012)

i know.. srm was the best choice i had.. its way better than the up govt. colleges.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 16, 2012)

> i know.. srm was the best choice i had.. its way better than the up govt. colleges.



correct .

i think you don't have the choice . So go for it . Best of luck for your career .College is just a formality . 3 students from my college got placed in mircosoft .One of them was rejected in many small companies . In placement what matters is your confidence on yourself. So don't worry take your decision . 

Have fun and  some chicks since private universities are famous for them also besides placements . enjoy


----------



## ritvij (Jul 16, 2012)

^^thanks.. lets hope for the best!
offtopic: nice blog!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 16, 2012)

Errr ever heard of VIT placements? 
*www.vit.ac.in/placement.asp


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 17, 2012)

To be entirely honest.

Manipal > VIT > SRM

Friend's feedbacks.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 17, 2012)

BITS is the best private engineering college. Rest are more or less the same.


----------



## Anish (Jul 17, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> do you like  overpopulated places ?



Dont rush, you wont feel it 

VIT - Good tech facility I've ever seen.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 17, 2012)

> VIT - Good tech facility I've ever seen



where else you have seen the tech faculty 



> BITS is the best private engineering college. Rest are more or less the same.



I already said it before . no reasonable comparison can be done between private colleges


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 19, 2012)

A little off topic

But whenever i read a private college's brochure with its glossy pages and high def pictures, there is like 10 pages description about the facilities and buildings and 2 pages decription about placements and other things that the college may have achieved. I get a little confused whether its a brochure for a educational institution or a holiday package .

As for the question above, BITS Pilani is miles ahead of the colleges that you have mentioned in the heading. i don't know much about SRM and VIT but Manipal is surely way better than amity as far as placements are concerned. I have a cousin sister there(btech) and as per her feedback its decent.

I still can't believe that SRM has a 5-6 average salary. I would be very interested to know the median salary as well if anyone has it.


----------



## dj_31277 (Jul 19, 2012)

good info rohit.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 19, 2012)

Here are the statistics.

SRM University

VIT UNIVERSITY, Vellore

VIT UNIVERSITY, Vellore

Manipal

Manipal "was" good, not now. It does reflect in their placement records as well.

Same reason why I skipped it


Spoiler



*img151.imageshack.us/img151/7200/manipal.jpg


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 19, 2012)

on link given by u 



> VIT University has been a consistent topper for several years in the list of campus placement records among private institutions in India. It is proud that its graduates are highly rated by employers from industry and commerce in the private and public sectors. Offering information, advice, guidance and support for job-seeking students is considered a primary responsibility at the University.



so what is new ? every other college says this .


----------



## ritvij (Jul 19, 2012)

please see this guys:

 SRM University Placements Details 2011-2012


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 19, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> on link given by u
> 
> 
> 
> so what is new ? every other college says this .



Every other college says that, but don't back them with statistics. That's the difference, as simple as that.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 19, 2012)

ritvij said:


> please see this guys:
> 
> SRM University Placements Details 2011-2012



I wonder why the official statistics are for then?

*www.srmuniv.ac.in/placement/statistics.html


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 20, 2012)

what is core subjects and IT & ITES.... that was given on manipal page...
i mean is IT & ITES same as B.Tech in IT


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 20, 2012)

> Every other college says that, but don't back them with statistics. That's the difference, as simple as that.



do you really believe these statics ? 

Ok i have example to prove .

Intel visited my college this year . they selected 9 students for internships and 1 student for permanent job . Later during internship 2 more students were given permanent job offer by intel . so out of 1o  only 3 got placed and rest were thrown out .

But on college website they were showing 10 students got placed in intel.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 20, 2012)

Private colleges' statistics are always self-obsessed tbh.


----------



## Anish (Jul 21, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> where else you have seen the tech faculty



I said facility and not faculty. 

Again, I am comparing VIT only with other colleges in TN and I dont know about Manipal etc.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 23, 2012)

> Private colleges' statistics are always self-obsessed tbh.



absoluetly true . 
When i joined my college they were saying average package was 5.75 lakh .It was written clearly on the college website .

greatest placements , record placements , highest average package , and more bla bla 

everything they said  is out of thin air  . Don't believe them .


----------



## Jerin (Jul 26, 2012)

Shocked at seeing big names like VIT, and SRM  in the list. It is a real shame. These people are charging students so much and not having the standard. SRM , I heard is a five star kind of a University.


----------



## ritvij (Jul 26, 2012)

Jerin said:


> Shocked at seeing big names like VIT, and SRM  in the list. It is a real shame. These people are charging students so much and not having the standard. SRM , I heard is a five star kind of a University.



five star- i wont give 1 star for infra! you must have heard about amity!!!


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 26, 2012)

do you know the swimming pool joke ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ pray share with us


----------

